# Problemas com WeatherLink



## arturjacobus (3 Set 2011 às 02:57)

Amigos, já escrevi algumas vezes neste fórum para lhes relatar o ótimo desempenho de minha estação, uma *Davis Vantage Pro2* com um sistema de ventilação interna (24 hour fan-aspirated radiation shield). No final do mês, a estação vai completar um ano de funcionamento, sempre conectada à internet e disponibilizando os dados online.

Meu problema é o software *WeatherLink*. Nos últimos meses, o software tem deixado de funcionar em horários aleatórios, exigindo que eu reinicie o programa. Isso tem acontecido com uma frequência cada vez maior. Atualmente, o programa "congela", em média, umas quatro a cinco vezes por semana. O problema maior é quando estou viajando, pois fico sem acesso aos dados da estação pela internet (via *Weather Underground* e *Awekas*). 
Uso a versão *5.9.2 for Windows* e o data logger *WeatherLink With USB Connection*.

Alguém tem experimentado esse mesmo tipo de problema e pode me sugerir alguma ação que possa garantir um funcionamento contínuo do WeatherLink?
Desde já, obrigado.


----------



## HotSpot (3 Set 2011 às 08:34)

Isso também acontece com o meu WL mas muito poucas vezes (a última talvez à 3 meses).

Uma forma de aceder ao PC quando não está em casa é por exemplo instalar o TeamViewer no PC para aceder remotamente de qualquer local.

Existem também aplicações para detectar se um programa não está respondendo e força o seu encerramento e reinicio. Não sei agora o nome de nenhuma mas com tempo posso fazer uma pesquisa.

Porque acontece isso? boa pergunta, talvez numa pesquisa nos eventos do Windows encontre uma resposta. Incompatível com outra aplicação, anti-virus, etc...


----------



## fsl (3 Set 2011 às 16:12)

Tambem tenho, há mais de 4 anos, a Vantage PRO2 com WeatherLink USB, e tive em duas ocasiões quebras de funcionamento do WeatherLink, dando origem à suspensão de emissão da Estação:
--Até há cerca de dois anos com o Operador (ISP) ONI, linha quebras de emissão muito frequentes, chegando a atingir duas na mesma semana. Após contacto com a ONI, conclui que eram devidas a alteraçao do Número IP, pois tinha IP dinamico e nao fixo , por este ser muito mais caro. Mudei para a ZON Net Cabo e o problema ficou ultrapassado, pois actualmente chego a atingir 2/3 meses sem qualquer quebra com origem no ISP.
--Recentemente, i.é. nos ultimos 6 meses tenho tido algumas quebras do WeatherLink, mas agora motivadas pela ligação TCP/IP usada no APRS Citizen Weather, pois ao tentar ligar ao Server desliga o programa. Isto tem-me levado a suspender a emissão APRS sempre que me ausento.


----------



## arturjacobus (4 Set 2011 às 02:52)

Hotspot e fsl, obrigado por suas respostas.
Durante vários meses, também não tive problemas. Eles começaram há uns 4 meses, mas o quadro piora a cada semana, com o congelamento do WeatherLink acontecendo cada vez com maior frequência. 
Encontrei, em fóruns dos Estados Unidos, reclamações de usuários com problemas similares ao que estou enfrentando com o WeatherLink, mas não identifiquei uma causa ou uma solução consensual. 
De qualquer maneira, mudei de 1 para 5 minutos a frequência de upload de dados para o Weather Underground e passei a não mais deixar o "summary" aberto quando não estou usando o PC. Vou experimentar se essas duas medidas, (referidas como bem-sucedidas por alguns usuários do WeatherLink) têm algum efeito positivo. Assim que chegar a uma avaliação conclusiva, volto a compartilhar com os colegas de fórum.


----------



## arturjacobus (25 Out 2011 às 00:38)

*Re: A solução do problema*

Amigos:

Após inúmeras experiências de tentativa e erro, buscando isolar variáveis, identifiquei o que estava provocando o periódico "congelamento" do programa *WeatherLink*. Somente depois que desliguei o upload periódico de dados para os sistemas APRS e AWEKAS, o *WeatherLink* voltou a funcionar normalmente, sem interrupções. Provavelmente o problema estava na operação de fazer três uploads diferentes a cada cinco minutos. Mantive apenas o upload de dados para o *Weather Underground* a cada cinco minutos, e o sistema não trava mais.

Agradeço ao HotSpot pela sugestão do programa *TeamViewer*. Com esse programa, estou conseguindo ter acesso ao meu PC remotamente, mesmo pelo celular (ou telemóvel).


----------

